# Abu 6500ct Big Game & ctMrkII Rocket



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Guys, been a long time since I've posted here. I hope everyone is well. Gonna try something, not sure if it breaks any rules so if so please let me know. I currently coach my sons 10u Travel Baseball team and we are trying to raise money. 
I have two Abu 6500's I would like to auction off. First is a 6500ct Big Game. It has a converted Ct frame and upgraded bearings. Probably an 8/10 cosmetically. 
Second is a 6500ct MrkII Rocket. This is the original grey model. Reel is all original with box and papers. Both have the older style flat knob power handles. Gonna try to post pics but may need a little help. 
Would like to start the bids on both at $50.00 each. Shipped Free. 

Thank You
John Snell

,


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You need to read the rules for the Forum. "Auctions" are not allowed. Please set a price and be done with it. Just trying to save you some hassle.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll bring you $130 cash for the rocket tomorrow, if your location is correct lol


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys gonna have to shut this down. Sorry for any inconvenience, I should have read the rules. 

Thanks
John


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey John good to see ya on again.....


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Mike, good to be back. Never thought the day would come that I part with fishing stuff for baseball stuff.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Diamondeyes said:


> Hey Mike, good to be back. Never thought the day would come that I part with fishing stuff for baseball stuff.


I hear that but we do what we have to..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey John, sent you a PM.


----------

